# Most forgiving frame design ?



## EverettSmith (Jan 27, 2020)

What would you say is the most forgiving frame design for a new person to learn with. Easy to band, Easy shoot , avoid frame hits , etc. , etc. Also best frame Material, wood , plastics , stainless steel , Titanium , etc. , etc. Works Equally well for left handed persons or right handed persons....


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I think the best one to start learning with is the one that's in your hand. whichever one that might be at the monment


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Most beginners seem to prefer a hammer grip style sling at the start. Less chance of hand hit than with a pinch grip or thumb brace and finger hook slings. Cut a natural tree fork and get started.

If you must buy a slingshot I always suggest a Barnett Strike 9. It is a hammer grip with nice wide low forks so there is less wrist strain. Very inexpensive and nearly indestructible. The tubes and pouch that come with it are junk. Too hard to pull and the pouch is gigantic. Spend your money on good tubes/bands and pouches. When you have learned how to shoot without hand and fork hits then buy something more expensive.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Everet, nice of you to become a sponsor! Good suggestions all around. I think your most forgiving frame is the one that you can exactly duplicate the hold on each time. May take a bit to find that one. I always like to suggest a Simple Shot Scout to start off with. It's a pretty versatile frame and if you don't like it you can always sell or swap a Scout. Just my $.02. 
Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Everet, nice of you to become a sponsor! Good suggestions all around. I think your most forgiving frame is the one that you can exactly duplicate the hold on each time. May take a bit to find that one. I always like to suggest a Simple Shot Scout to start off with. It's a pretty versatile frame and if you don't like it you can always sell or swap a Scout. Just my $.02.
> Hope you find what you are looking for.


Seconded I was thinking "Scout XT"

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Use a slingshot from Walmart like the Daisy types, take off the tubes and replace with a setup like this:










Just another easy to use thing available on my website... PocketPredator.com

The Scout and all other "Universal" type designs are and were inspired by out original designs and concepts... so if you want the best and the original... now you know where to go.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Скаут, конечно!


----------

